

Reasons You're An Idiot If You Don't Come To BarCamp - travisro
http://www.barcampnashville.org/bcn10/news/6-reasons-youre-idiot-if-you-dont-come-barcamp

======
chrisclark1729
Reason your an idiot: You refer to your potential clients as idiots and then
insult their behavior.

